

How to make your best employees quit - cnorgate
http://creationisconsumption.com/2011/12/20/how-to-make-your-best-employees-quit/

======
makecheck
I think the point is reasonable, but there _is no_ "agile done wrong"; it's
simply "not agile development". If a team claims to follow well-defined
principles then it's everyone's responsibility to know them and identify any
deviations. In this case, treating a date as more important than any other
goal should have been a red flag. The _team_ should never have allowed it to
reach the point of longer hours over holiday breaks.

------
JoeAltmaier
Dates are always important. It doesn't matter who is in charge, that show, or
holiday opportunity, or funding drop-dead date is real. Agile cannot fix that.

